# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  advice for "answers"

## tim201110

hi,
i mean "answers" are members giving a decision for "questions" (people posting a new thread). i don't think that there aren't any mindreaders here. it's excel we are talking about and so if there is no excel file-there won't any discussion. think it's wise.
what do you think?

----------


## xladept

Uhhh - Yeah!!!!!

----------


## MrShorty

> if there is no excel file-there won't any discussion.



 I'm not sure it is 100% true in every case. If this were true, every Excel themed forum would allow Excel file uploads, and I understand that there are some very successful Excel forums that do not allow users to upload spreadsheet files with their posts/questions.

Certainly there are many questions and answers that can be better described using a spreadsheet file than without. But I also think there are plenty of questions and answers that can be discussed without necessarily including a spreadsheet file. I also find that there are plenty of questions/answers that consist of nothing but a spreadsheet file (that has no documentation inside of the file explaining the question or the answer), which can interfere with real discussion, too.

----------


## tim201110

> I'm not sure it is 100% true in every case.



generally i meant screenshorts

----------


## AB33

tim20110,
I tend to agree with you. I hardly answer a question with no attachment. From my experience in this forum, I go around the circle sometimes wasting hours only for the OP to attach a file after I am about to give up on the thread and then BINGO! I wish the OP had attached the sample right from the post one, I would not have wasted all these hours.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi




> I'm not sure it is 100% true in every case. If this were true, every Excel themed forum would allow Excel file uploads, and I understand that there are some very successful Excel forums that do not allow users to upload spreadsheet files with their posts/questions......







> ......I hardly answer a question with no attachment. From my experience in this forum, I go around the circle sometimes wasting hours only for the OP to attach a file after I am about to give up on the thread and then BINGO! I wish the OP had attached the sample right from the post one, I would not have wasted all these hours.



I guess it is partly a swings and roundabouts thing: Over at MrExcel  probably the most popular Forum currently ( with no Upload Facility )  , Excel file upload is an endless discussed theme and most Mods there are against it. - just a few threads picked at random on that
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/about-b...l?#post4199896
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/about-b...-wish-list.htm
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/about-b...es-review.html
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/about-b...read-post.html
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/about-b...sh-list-2.html
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/about-b...ml#post4325576


But there is the possibility to use a File sharing facility, so effectively many people can upload a file when necessary....
..... 

The point i mean about swings and roundabouts....

Screenshot tools can allow you to give a lot of info as an alternative to uploading a file. But that requires a lot of space in a Thread. At Mr excel I have never managed ( despite my best efforts ) to reach a limit to the size of a Thread I Post . On the other hand, As with most Forums that allow Uploads, the size of a post at ExcelForum is limited. 
But you can split the Post into several posts. So just like with the File Sharing option, you can usually get around limitations. ( I appreciate some user at work are not allowed to use such sites ) 

I personally like both, - As much detail in the Thread, including good screen shots, and also a file. I would like it to be a Forum Guideline to post as much as possible in the Thread, then, if necessary also a File upload. 

I try to do that. But that is just a personal preference, and it does involve extra work for someone answering. The OP on the other hand, IMHO, should be encouraged to give as much detail as possible.

Alan

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

I originally joined EF to get answer to some Qs when i was under a lot of pressure at work and didn't have the time to explain solely in words exactly what I wanted.  The facility to upload a sheet was a key factor in my joining this particular forum.  Now, a couple of years later, I still don't have the confidence to answer any but the simplest of questions without seeing them in operation.  So, for me a sheet (and definitely NOT a picture) is a great help in understanding and answering a question.

But, hey - we're all different.

----------


## xladept

Vive la difference! :Smilie:

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

Indeed!!  But... sometimes I wish that the climate here was NO DIFFERENT from yours...

Glenn
Cold
Dark
Rain
36°F

----------


## AB33

Alan,
I am not sure Mr excel is the most popular site. You will get in trouble with the owners of this site for revealing an open secret.
If you ask me to solve this:
Y=2x+10 where x is 10. I would not need a paper and calculator to work out the answer, but If you were to ask me some calculus, I need a paper and pen.  You would not expect me to solve it by just reading some of the clue you have provide with the notes. would you?
Okay, the analogy is a bit stretched, but I hope you got the point. 
I would not waste any time reading a full page on a thread with out seeing your data and expect me to see the full picture. Some other people may have the brain of a calculus, but not me.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi  AB33 
? :Confused:  - I think i agree with you,  so do not really understand what you are saying ( maybe i missed your point –i am a bit thick  )

_ I fully agree with often needing to see data. ( Not necessarily all or always – sometimes a sample is good enough, or a good description and / or code... ) 
 But you can sometimes achieve that with a good ( capable of being copied to a File type, NOT IMAGES ) screenshot and or codes. And i made the point that in addition a File is good to have and in some cases maybe the best.

_ But there are a lot of good reasons, I feel, for encouraging putting more info in a Thread.. These  reasons were  discussed in the MrExcel Threads i noted, as well as for example here, here:
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...ched-file.html

_ I think we are actually on the same track here, ( here ).
_....




> ...... 
> I would not waste any time reading a full page on a thread with out seeing your data and expect me to see the full picture. Some other people may have the brain of a calculus, but not me.



.... actually you have been extremely  helpful to me in threads where i uploaded no File, but gave codes and or clear  screenshots showing data, for example here, here:
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ml#post4194990
 :Smilie: 

Alan

P.s. Many people including prominent Members are Open about their involvement at MrExcel. I do not think I will be warned, ( at least for that! )

----------


## AB33

Alan,
Mr excel does not allow attachment. The OP describes the question in plain text. Suppose the OP's question happens to be a calculus or Monty Carlo simulation. Would you solve it with out a paper and pen? I do not think so-you need a pen and paper to do all the calculation. I also need a file sample in order to solve a question in excel. I do not want to make an assumption and second guess what the OP is trying to say from the plain text. If I see a sample that is my paper and pen. I hope you got it.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi  AB33 




> ... I hope you got it.



.. maybe not quite, ( As I said i am thick ( sorry about that -   but not my fault.. medical condition ) )




> Alan,
> Mr excel does not allow attachment. The OP describes the question in plain text. ..... If I see a sample that is my paper and pen...



.. _ .. I think not quite. At MrExcel many OPs can upload a file through a file sharing site, and or can use the many screen shot tools ( many of which are offered as free downloads as Add-Ins ) to produce a screenshot ( capable of being copied to a spreadsheet with a simple Copy Paste ). ( And if necerssary a screenshot can be big, due to the increased allowed  Post size at MrExcel ). So there you have your paper and pen / sample. 


_ ..“Swings and Roundabouts” again  - maybe the Copy Paste from screenshot option takes a little longer than hitting the download Button, but on the other hand less risk of security problems with downloading and / or opening a complete file. 
 I think i “got it” enough. Sorry to trouble you on this one, I was just giving my 2 cents, that’s all 

Alan

----------


## AB33

Alan,
Okay, I have not be up to date with the site then. I did not know you can use file sharing. I have visited the site a couple of times over 4 years time and did not see an attachment option like we have in this forum. Well, there is at least the option of seeing an excel a file then. No picture please!! Yes, I am violating the Chinese proverb :Smilie: .

----------

